# What's your favourite intensity technique?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

*Favourite intensity technique?*​
Dropsets 4259.15%Forced reps 68.45%Forced negatives 79.86%Cheat reps 11.41%Rest-pause 912.68%Partials68.45%


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

For those of you that do a form of high-intensity training or just like to mix it up sometimes - out of all the set-prolonging techniques, which is your favourite for taking a set beyond failure and why?

Mine has mostly always been dropsets, but I've definitely developed a preference for partial reps lately. Brilliant if done properly. Once I've hit muscular failure I'll then continue to rep out, raising the weight to the sticking point and contracting against it for a split second, then lowering the weight under control. The sticking point gets lower and lower until I can't lift the weight even an inch, having completely exhausted my strength levels for that exercise which is what going beyond failure is all about.

I'll briefly write up what each poll option is, since some of these have a few names:

Dropsets: Upon reaching failure, immediately decrease the weight and continue repping to failure.

Forced reps: Dorian Yates' favourite. Once failure is reached, a partner will provide some light assistance to allow more reps to be performed, whilst letting you take the weight at the end of the positive phase of the rep and letting you lower it on your own to exhaust your negative strength.

Forced negatives: A partner will push down on the weight a little as you lower it, in order to exhaust your negative strength at the same rate as your positive strength.

Cheat reps: A solo version of forced reps, in which you'd use momentum/assistance from other muscles to raise the weight rather than a partner assisting you. A good example would be failing on military presses, then continuing with push-presses.

Rest-pause: DoggCrapp trainees' method of choice. After a set to failure, take a brief rest to allow slight recovery of strength, then perform a few more reps with the same weight.

Partials: Once failure is reached, continuing to use good form, raise the weight to the sticking point, contracting against it briefly. The sticking point will become lower and lower with each rep - continue until you cannot raise the weight more than a single inch.

Static/Isometric holds: Holding the weight at the point of peak contraction (or as close as possible) for as long as you can.

If I've missed any, do make a suggestion!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

> For those of you that do a form of high-intensity training or just like to mix it up sometimes, out of all the set-prolonging techniques, which is your favourite for taking a set beyond failure and why?
> 
> Mine has mostly always been dropsets, but I've definitely developed a preference for partial reps lately. Brilliant if done properly. Once I've hit muscular failure I'll then continue to rep out, raising the weight to the sticking point and contracting against it for a split second, then lowering the weight under control. The sticking point gets lower and lower until I can't lift the weight even an inch, having completely exhausted my strength levels for that exercise which is what going beyond failure is all about.
> 
> ...


Be nice is this dogsh.it chappie actually admit he stole the "rest pause" tag from Mike Mentzer.His version is not what Mentzer originally created either.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Be nice is this dogsh.it chappie actually admit he stole the "rest pause" tag from Mike Mentzer.His version is not what Mentzer originally created either.


Oh absolutely, I never said he invented it, I just said it was the technique that DoggCrapp uses. There was a bit of a chain, really - Arthur Jones originated the style, Mentzer borrowed from and improved it, Dorian borrowed from Mentzer and DoggCrapp borrowed from both Mentzer and Dorian.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Cheat reps!! Worked for Ronnie..


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

failure in any way shape or form depending on safety.

presses i get spotted cos failure and dropping is dangerous.

pulls and leg isolations i stop when a half rep is too hard

on single arm movements such as curls or db extension i spot myself with either a swing and fail on negatives once i cant lift the positive anymore

i see alot fo ppl think that only a full contraction works, but lifting that lat raise half way instead of all the way is still **** hard work thats coming from somewhere


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Be nice is this dogsh.it chappie actually admit he stole the "rest pause" tag from Mike Mentzer.His version is not what Mentzer originally created either.


Doggcrapp involves a triple rest pause, I havent seen anyone else do it before him personally. Taking a theory or principle and adapting a new one creates something new. So even IF he got his original idea from Menzter or Dorian doesnt mean he cant call this new training style his own.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm using a fair amount of rest/pause at the min and loving it


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Doggcrapp involves a triple rest pause, I havent seen anyone else do it before him personally. Taking a theory or principle and adapting a new one creates something new. So even IF he got his original idea from Menzter or Dorian doesnt mean he cant call this new training style his own.


Well if its different, then why did he steal the name? Unless of course, he wanted to be associated with Mentzers work, or he is so unimaginative, he couldnt think of a suitable name.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Well if its different, then why did he steal the name? Unless of course, he wanted to be associated with Mentzers work, or he is so unimaginative, he couldnt think of a suitable name.


Im not Dante so IDK mate, ask him? lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

pump sets, im liking ramping upto a single heavy set to failure (5-8 reps), resting a min then taking some weight off the bar and doing a high rep set of slow reps to failure (20+ reps)


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm a fan of drop sets, been doing triple drops recently.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Masterbating while holding my breath. Dont breath until you shoot.. or pass out and start again.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

You should add "None - straight sets only"


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Surprised no one's voted for rest-pause yet besides myself.

I do PPL 2x a week.

Mon, Tue, Wed my whole workout is rest paused based.

5 exercises, performed with 2 rest-pause sets after the initial set.

So for example on smith machine when I do flat bench I'll put on 60kg on each side and do...

1st set, rest 20 seconds - about 18-20 reps

2nd set, rest 20 seconds - about 6-8 reps

3rd set, rest 20 seconds - about 4-6 reps

Each rest interval is timed using a stopwatch.

Love this style of training. Allows me to do an entire push session in roughly 40-45 minutes.

On Fri, Sat, Sun I employ more straight sets with a lot of drop-sets and super-sets but then my push session is roughly 75 minutes long.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> You should add "None - straight sets only"


Using a straight set to take a straight set beyond failure? That's a new one mate :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Statics is not mentioned............


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Statics is not mentioned............


Adding in now mate.

EDIT: How do I edit the poll???


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Using a straight set to take a straight set beyond failure? That's a new one mate :lol:


The purpose of including a "No" option would be to give an additional picture of those who do and those who don't - but it's up to you, it's your poll


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> The purpose of including a "No" option would be to give an additional picture of those who do and those who don't - but it's up to you, it's your poll


The thread was just to find out who uses what techniques among fellow high-intensity guys really. Either way, I dunno how tf to edit the poll to include a suggestion someone else listed :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dropsets looking popular, as predicted since they're brilliant. Surprised to see nobody following in Yates' footsteps with the forced reps, though I'm aware it takes a highly skilled spotter to get it right.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I said:


> The thread was just to find out who uses what techniques among fellow high-intensity guys really. Either way' date=' I dunno how tf to edit the poll to include a suggestion someone else listed :lol: [/quote']
> 
> Understood. Fair enough.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Drop sets for me apart from chest,prefer rest pause on that


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

I like them all bar cheat reps- only because it often leads to bad form. Been trying rest- pause for a few weeks and going well. I like forced negatives on bench press and bicep curls but find them impractical on many exersizes


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I use all of them, not on the same day though, I guess drop sets is wat I use the most but I think 40 second rest is what keeps the intensity high for me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Forced reps. As per Dorian Yates technique.
> 
> A great amount of micro tear muscle damage occurs in the stronger negative phase.


Guess the only problem for many people is finding a good spotter that knows what it's all about. I use cheat reps when the movement allows it, basically a solo version of forced reps and allows you to exhaust the negative strength :thumbup1:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been using rest pause for a while now and enjoy doing them to really finish off the muscle I am targeting. Keeps the intensity high as it's kept at the same weight until hitting my goal for reps on whatever exercise I am doing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drop sets


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Good old once a month pyramid up to a 3-1 rm

Fox's Top Five: Reasons To Lift Heavy - Strom Sports Nutrition

Interesting little article put together by a college of mine


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I like rest pause for chest Smith and pec Dec

Quads leg ext or some sort of squats (front or back)

Back meadow rows

Delts side raises with loads of drop sets


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

thousand yard stare.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Growling


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Growling


It works :thumb:


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

SK50 said:


> You should add "None - straight sets only"


I kind of like 5/3/1 first set last but as of yet need to get up to your lift standards , every time i lift heavy i feel like ive not done anything,

yet if i do 5/3/1 then finish with a few knockdown sets with as many reps as i can , i feel great


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

banzi said:


> thousand yard stare.


With a sniper rifle ?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Head stand [email protected],intense but messy


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For me it's a toss up between drop sets and rest-pause - drops for moderate loads and rest pause for heavy load sets.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

My own


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Finger on the prostate.


----------

